# GRANDMA BRAG



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanted to share new pics of Julian. He will be 14 wks on Wednesday. It's my day to babysit, he is napping, so I finally got time to download some pics. Thanks for letting me brag.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GFETE!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my what a handsome boy!


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

IWAB! 

I want a baby syndrome. hahaha. I just turned 42 and seeing such an absolutely beautiful boy like this, makes me want another. 

You should be very, very proud. He is very precious.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh what a sweetie...looks like he is enjoying his finger. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Julian!:kiss: What a sweet little guy! Give him extra kisses from me!

Look at that hair!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, he is adorable! Love all that hair.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*What a cute baby!*

Oh my Michelle, He is a gorgeous baby! He has beautiful eyes. Isn't being a grandma just the best thing ever? I have 2 grandsons, Elias who will be three June 5th and Owen who will be two September 16th!

Holly


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a handsome baby! And he is big for 14 wks!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

What a doll!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie - love those chubby cheeks and sparkling eyes!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Michelle he is such a handsome boy, I love when you share.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a cutie pie Michele!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just love that little boy!!!
What a sweetie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, he looks so kissable! Please share more pics of your lovely chunky Julian!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my, the cuteness!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my! He's so adorable, Michele!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

shilohluv said:


> *IWAB!
> 
> I want a baby syndrome. hahaha.* I just turned 42 and seeing such an absolutely beautiful boy like this, makes me want another.
> 
> You should be very, very proud. He is very precious.


Bold emphasis mine

Stop that!! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh what a cutie he is. Don't you want to just kisss him all up? Give him an extra kiss from me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*He is adorable!!!*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Michele, he is adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, he is so adorable, I just want to pinch those wonderful little cheeks. :biggrin1:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

awwww!!! wook at his widdle head!!!! And fabulous eyebrows.  Congratulations!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a doll. Those eyes and the dark hair and eyebrows make his so handsome. I know you love to babysit that sweetie.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

What a gorgeous baby boy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone. We think he is adorable. He is also a very good baby, only cries when he's hungry or tired. Last weigh-in beginning of April he was 14lbs 10oz and we know he is way over that now. He is also teething like mad. Here's one from Easter.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a precious baby! I just want to squeeze him!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG Michele.......Julian is absolutely beautiful, God Bless Him. Will he be coming to the playdate too??


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a sweetie!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Michele, he is absolutely adorable. He looked so cute in his little Easter hat. 
Gina


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cute baby!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No, Janet, he will not be coming to the playdate. Maybe next time.

Just wanted to let everyone know that he cut his first tooth today. He is 14 weeks.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the Easter hat, he's a doll.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just a couple of new pictures. Julian was 4 mos old last week and is eating cereal and fruit.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww look at those chubby arms and cheeks!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sport! He is so cute - they are so sweet and cuddly at that age. Mine are two and four and growing up way too fast! Enjoy this time!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

How sweet! They grow up way too fast! Look he went from itty bitty to almost standing! Precious!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I wanna squeeze those cheeks!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Michele, he is beautiful!!! You must be so proud. I just want to kiss that sweet litte face!
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a doll, or rather a very handsome lad!!! I love babies!!! They are better though as a grandma! LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is precious. I'm glad there will be no talk about a picky eater in this thread.  Beautiful eyes. There is nothing as sweet as a grandbaby. Enjoy those kisses.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love baby cheeks! He's precious, you must be in heaven!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I cannot believe how much he has grown !!!! He is such a handsome little guy. Enjoy !!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ooooh!! Chubbly wittle baby handsies! He is so darned cute, Michele...how do you stand it! :kiss:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What cute pictures. I love feeding babies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Michele! Julien is just beautiful.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's so handsome and getting so big. I love his outfit. I always loved putting Josh in hats and shoes, he on the other hand was always pulling off the shoes and hats. He always ended up pullling off one shoe in the grocery store and I'd either have to walk the aisles to find it or some nice person would come and find me. Such good memories.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness he looks so dapper in that outfit. I just want to kiss those cheeks.


----------

